# Mom coming to town and need some advice....



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My mom is coming to visit and wants to fish. She is handicapped and uses a scooter/wheel chair. ANy recommendation on where to take her that she can use her scooter to get around and fish. I realize we can drive on the new 3mb pier but I would like some other alternatives. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pensacola BchPier?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Fort Pickens pier is handicapp accesible. Also the t-pier in Gulf Breeze and sikes are easy to access with a scooter.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Is Pensacola Beach Pier handicap accessible? Thanks for the reponses.


----------

